#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Hey, heb jij ook geen tijd?

## Tha Girl

Da Girl

----------


## DesertRose

> _Geplaatst door Tha Girl_ 
> *
> Da Girl*



_Alles wat ik ook lees van jou vind ik prachtig.....hoe kan het dit keer anders zijn?

Mijn complimenten meid!  _

----------


## Tha Girl

Merci! *bloos* 

 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  

Da Girl

----------


## Chatoloog

> _Geplaatst door Tha Girl_ 
> *Merci! *bloos* 
> 
>   
> 
> Da Girl*


salaam

zoals ze de schilderijen van rembrandt meesterwerken noemen is dit er een onder de poezie maar dan beter omdat het een islamitisch uitgangspunt heeft

 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## Tha Girl

> _Geplaatst door Chatoloog_ 
> *salaam
> 
> zoals ze de schilderijen van rembrandt meesterwerken noemen is dit er een onder de poezie maar dan beter omdat het een islamitisch uitgangspunt heeft
> 
>     *


...wow... *speechless*

Djazaak allahou ghairan, ook voor de stickertjes in mijn schriftje.  :Smilie: 

Da Girl

----------


## Reposent

> _Geplaatst door DesertRose_ 
> *Alles wat ik ook lees van jou vind ik prachtig.....hoe kan het dit keer anders zijn?
> 
> Mijn complimenten meid!   *


Exactly my thoughts  :duim:  


Gop, you're Tha best!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Tha Girl

> _Geplaatst door Reposent_ 
> *Exactly my thoughts  
> 
> 
> Gop, you're Tha best! *


Dank je wel, Shtinky! Miss ya...  :droef:  Niet leuk meer.... 

 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  

Da Girl

----------


## Reposent

> _Geplaatst door Tha Girl_ 
> *Dank je wel, Shtinky! Miss ya...  Niet leuk meer.... 
> 
>   
> 
> Da Girl*


  :boogjes:  


Miss you more Gop  :tranen:  , ik kom soon langs Insha Allah  :blauwe kus:  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Tha Girl

> _Geplaatst door Reposent_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Miss you more Gop  , ik kom soon langs Insha Allah *


Shit van vandaag! Ik zal voortaan mijn phone aanzetten  :jammer: 

Kus! Kus!

Da Girl

----------

